# DXF bearbeitung mit Illustrator



## OXS (1. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte DXF-Daten aus einem CAD-Programm in Adobe Illustrator bearbeiten. Leider erkennt Illustrator nicht die Systemschrift des CAD-Progamms (monotxt.shx). Durch dieses Problem gehen mir Sonderzeichen verloren und die Textinformationen sind nur bedingt editierbar.

Corel dagen kann durch einen sogenannten PANOSE-Schriftabgleich die Daten ohne Probleme öffnen. Alle Informationen bleiben erhalten.

Gibt es für Illustrator ein Zusatztool oder ein Plugin?
Wie kann man DXF-Daten am besten bearbeiten?

Schon einmal vielen Dank im voraus!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## flip (2. April 2004)

Ich würde die Schrift schon mal gar nicht in Autocad machen, wenn du das eh in Illustrator nachbearbeiten willst. Sondern in Illustrator einfügen.
Desweiteren würde ich mit Hilfe eines virtuellen Postsriptplotters aus Autocad in eine Datei plotten ( hier *.eps ( EncapsulatedPostScript ))
Vorteil:
-Alles als Vektoren
- du kannst im Maßstab plotten.

flip


----------



## OXS (2. April 2004)

Leider kann ich die Daten nicht in CAD bearbeiten ich bekomme fertige DXF-Daten. Weiter müssen die Daten als Eps textlich editierbar bleiben.

Das ist ein Problem, Oder?

Trotzdem 1000Dank!


----------



## flip (3. April 2004)

Spontan weiß ich dann auch keine Antwort, wenn mir noch was einfällt, post ich das hier.
flip


----------



## christhebaer (3. April 2004)

Moin!

Du hast in deinem Eröffnungstext CorelDraw erwähnt.
Warum importierst du dir die Datei dann nicht  zuerst in Corel?

Da hast du doch auch viel mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
beim importieren. (Farben, Lininestärke, . . )

Und dann machste daraus ein hübsches EPS, und importierst
das dann in Illustrator?

Gruß
christhebaer


----------



## OXS (19. April 2004)

Bin heute aus dem Urlaub zurück,
Danke für deinen Tip werde mich mal an Corel machen!

Was ich nur nicht verstehe, mit Illustrator CS auf Windows XP
kann ich wunderbar arbeiten, jedoch mit Illustrator CS auf
OS X habe ich nur Schriftenprobleme. Da langsam die Zeit
etwas knapp bei mir wird werde ich mich wohl mit Corel an die
Arbeit machen.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

